# morrison or reddick?



## MORRISON3 (Aug 6, 2006)

*morrison or redick?*

who's going to be a better NBA player...???


I say morrison.


:banana:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

duh

redick to the duke bench -5

takers for ucash bets?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Morrison hands down, I would be suprised if Redick is in the league 6-7 years from now.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Adam Morrison


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

youre a few months late with this thread. But its still Adam.


----------



## jaimedun34 (Jun 19, 2003)

My 2 cents: Redick will always be the better shooter but Morrison will be the better scorer. I think JJ would be a great spark off of the bench or a zone buster for a dominant big man (hopefully, Dwight Howard could fill that role) while Morrison would be a very good 2nd or 3rd scorer.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Adam Morrison.


----------



## Reidiculous13 (Jun 25, 2006)

i agree wit jaimiedun34 morrison will help the bobcats


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

Adam Morrison will be the next Jerry Stackhouse.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## ChrisCrossover (Sep 27, 2004)

Duck34234 said:


> Adam Morrison will be the next Jerry Stackhouse.


Morrison is a skinny 6'8'', rather unathletic but with a knack for scoring effectively. Stackhouse is/was a 6'5'' athletic marvel, strong, explosive but not overly intelligent when it comes to his decisions on offense. Just how much do you think do these two players have in common?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

ChrisCrossover said:


> Morrison is a skinny 6'8'', rather unathletic but with a knack for scoring effectively. Stackhouse is/was a 6'5'' athletic marvel, strong, explosive but not overly intelligent when it comes to his decisions on offense. Just how much do you think do these two players have in common?



They are both named Jerry?


----------



## Hiro! (Sep 10, 2006)

this should not even be a question.

morrison contributes more w/in basketball aspect.


reddick one dimensional player whose attributes is shooting. reddick will be a solid player in the league.

morrison will be an all star in due time.


----------



## ChrisCrossover (Sep 27, 2004)

I agree; it should be Morrison by a huge margin. But then again, after 1986 it should have been Kenny Walker instead of Jeff Hornacek, so you never know. Plus, Redick gained some on Morrison by measuring out as a solid 6'5'' when I thought he'd be revealed as being two inches smaller. This might help him getting the upper hand in this rivalry, but I doubt it. 

BTW: In my opinion, Morrison - not Redick - should have been Player of the Year, but that's just me.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

I'm predicting Morrison will be another Reggie Miller while Reddick will be no better than Jasikevicius.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

mysterio said:


> ... no better than Jasikevicius.


He's sick

and btw, Jasikevicius and Redick are absolutely nothing alike. Oh wait, yes... they're both white.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

J.J Redick is useless, because he does only 1 thing good, that's shoot. Adam Morrison, was, still is, college's most explosive scorer.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> J.J Redick is useless, because he does only 1 thing good, that's shoot. Adam Morrison, was, still is, college's most explosive scorer.


Using your logic:

_Adam Morrison is useless, because he does 1 thing good, that's score. JJ Redick, was, still is, college's best shooter._ [/SARCASM]

Last time I checked being able to shoot is a skill used in basketball.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Morrison is the man. There is many a bitter Blazer fan that wishes we did not pass him over.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I can't believe people care enough to still be debating this Morrison-Redick thing. Why won't it ever end?!


----------



## A5Gunner (Jul 20, 2006)

I think Morrison will be a better NBA player than Reddick


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Morrison.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

This entire argument is frustrating and stupid, in large part because these are two players who will be playing drastically different roles in the NBA.

JJ Reddick will be a career role player. He'll come off the bench, spot-start, and provide a great scoring spark. And he'll do it for a long time. Just because a player is a specialist doesn't mean he'll be out of the league in six-seven years as one moron said.

Adam Morrison is a multidimensional scorer that relies on moderate to good athleticism and guile to get his points. To be quite honest I think that although the athletic level jumps in the NBA, the ability to improvise on defense doesn't seem to increase on the general and I think that a smart scorer like Morrison can succeed for a good period of time. He'll have a decade and a half in the league as a borderline all star and he may eventually develop into a superb emotional leader if not a lead scorer.

Most likely outcome: Morrison will play in more all-star games. Reddick will have more rings.

[odd prediction, I know, but Morrison will spend his career in all likelihood on middling teams as a top scorer, due to money he'll command through his success in Charlotte. Reddick will likely be signed as a sharpshooter for championship teams as a role player]


-Chris.


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

I am still trying to figure out how so many people can have an opinion but still spell J.J. *Redick*'s name wrong.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

jsm27 said:


> I am still trying to figure out how so many people can have an opinion but still spell J.J. *Redick*'s name wrong.


I honestly don't care... to be honest. I just skimmed the thread and used whichever form seemed to be the most used, figuring it to be correct (as tends to be with something as small as spelling). Ah well...


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Teams need more shooters on their team, and with dwight kicking out to JJ on double teams, he will average 8-10 ppg in his rookie season. JJ will be better then morrison. Morrision is not NBA ready, he still a kid, and h proved that at the NCAA tourni.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Pain5155 said:


> Teams need more shooters on their team, and with dwight kicking out to JJ on double teams, he will average 8-10 ppg in his rookie season. JJ will be better then morrison.* Morrision is not NBA ready, he still a kid, and h proved that at the NCAA tourni.*


lol what?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> lol what?



haha i laughed at that too.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> He's sick
> 
> and btw, Jasikevicius and Redick are absolutely nothing alike. Oh wait, yes... they're both white.



I never noticed that


----------



## djtoneblaze (Nov 22, 2004)

Pain5155 said:


> Teams need more shooters on their team, and with dwight kicking out to JJ on double teams, he will average 8-10 ppg in his rookie season. JJ will be better then morrison. Morrision is not NBA ready, he still a kid, and h proved that at the NCAA tourni.


That logic would be great, but nobody double teams Dwight Howard.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

djtoneblaze said:


> That logic would be great, but nobody double teams Dwight Howard.


Yea, nobody except nearly every team. Why do people always say Dwight isn't double teamed? He is double teamed by nearly everyone.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Howard is overated


----------



## Net4Life (Jul 30, 2005)

All ye naysayers be proven wrong.. redick owns lil morrison any day of the week. can't wait for charlotte to get swept by orlando because the ball will get stuck in morrison's girly hair.


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

Net4Life said:


> All ye naysayers be proven wrong.. redick owns lil morrison any day of the week. can't wait for charlotte to get swept by orlando because the ball will get stuck in morrison's girly hair.


Orlando may sweep Charlotte, but it will not be because of Redick or Morrison. It will be because they are the superior team.

As for my vote, I think Morrison will be the better pro, though Redick will be pretty good in his niche role.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Net4Life said:


> All ye naysayers be proven wrong.. redick owns lil morrison any day of the week. can't wait for charlotte to get swept by orlando because the ball will get stuck in morrison's girly hair.


Haha, Redick is strictly a college player. He won't do squat in the pro's except for maybe be a Fred Hoiberg like spot-up shooter.

I know its tough to take, but somebody's got to tell ya.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Dream Hakeem said:


> Howard is overated


Your right, Howard is overrated.

I mean 21 year olds always come to the league and average 16ppg and 12.5 rpg. shoot at 53% and are unstoppable in the paint. Oh yea, not to mention one of the best shotblockers in the league. Oh yeah, did I mention he's only 21 and two years into the league!

Overrated. My ***.


----------



## Jmac_04 (Jul 16, 2006)

Men.......the important here is that morrison have the individual capacity to help to the team......Reddick is a SNIPER who could help in the double team but he wont be important in the orlando's sistem....Morrison will be part of the sistem Whereas reddick is going to be a complement :banana:


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

Dissonance19 said:


> I can't believe people care enough to still be debating this Morrison-Redick thing. Why won't it ever end?!


Yea I keep seeing this stupid thread at the top of this forum on a day-to-day basis? Whats more to do than add fuel to the fire.

Hey lets start a 'Hakim Warrick or Salim Stoudamire?' thread! Oh wait nobody gives a crap.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

djtoneblaze said:


> That logic would be great, but nobody double teams Dwight Howard.


So what galaxy do you live in? djtoneblaze phone home.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> Your right, Howard is overrated.
> 
> I mean 21 year olds always come to the league and average 16ppg and 12.5 rpg. shoot at 53% and are unstoppable in the paint. Oh yea, not to mention one of the best shotblockers in the league. Oh yeah, did I mention he's only 21 and two years into the league!
> 
> Overrated. My ***.


HAHAHAHAHAHHAA :mob: 



How DARE you chumps say Howard is overrated.... zagsfan said enough for everyone in this thread..


----------



## smrtguy (Jun 20, 2006)

They are both great players. I just got both of their Topps 06-07 rookie cards, along with all the other big names. PM me if you want to buy one.


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

Morrison looked great last night


----------



## UVM Hoop Cat (Feb 28, 2005)

It will be amusing reading all the doubters of Adam Morrison after he wins the ROY award this year.

The guy is a future-star.


----------

